# huge lighting issue



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey guys,

I followed this:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=115706


now my light switch dosent work at all. nothing turns on.. the only things that work are the signal lights but my headlights are NOT WORKING at all.
Guys I serioulsy need help with this.. im freakin!

:wtf:


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

ok guys I did some troubleshooting, its the switch. its pooched


----------

